
Mayan EDMS crowdfunding is over - aminoson
https://www.mayan-edms.com/post/first-crowdfunding-over/
======
karinato
1) Developer launches crowdfunding for $720. 2) Crowdfunding fails, because
nobody cares about or uses the software. 3) Developer throws a tantrum.

Did I miss anything? Why is this Hacker News worthy?

~~~
aminoson
Funding and making free software sustainable has always been a top priority
topic. Free software developers also need money like the rest of us.

~~~
karinato
Nobody forced him to become a free software developer or release his software
for free. Bottom line: Even for free, nobody uses his software, that is why he
is pissed off.

------
DanBC
> even with a worst case scenario of 1% conversion rate,

I don't know much about this, but wouldn't that be a very good conversion
rate?

